# Home kill steer



## Jonny

This is a steer we quartered and hung yesterday. Should have done him a year ago by never got round to it.
































He is a 3 year old angus x drought master (neighbours bull). Weighted in at 368kg (811 pounds)dressed.
He was finished for about a month on ryegrass, chicory and clover pasture.
Hanging him for a week before butchering.


----------



## DoubleR

Looks good! Let us know how much meat you get and how tasty it is


----------



## Dion

1600 lb steer running around. From the nice fat covering I guess that he might be marbled pretty nicely. It sounds and looks like you might have done really well for yourself. I'll bet those steaks will be good.


----------



## Jonny

Ok so he's been butchered.







Round steak- one of the leanest cuts was unusually marbled








Scotch fillet








Sirloin








Eye fillet








Making mince for sausages

Haven't managed to cook anything up yet but quickly fried up some of the sausage mince and was juicy and tasty!


----------



## DoubleR

You are making me so incredibly HUNGRY!!! :-D Very nice!


----------



## Fairfarmhand

nice! We always pay a butcher to do ours. I've told my dh that I want nothing to do with that part of it.


----------



## Fairfarmhand

How did you finish him? Corn?

We just put up a bunch of alfalfa and I'm wondering if that will marble a steer like corn will.


----------



## Dion

The grain added to the alfalfa should get him marbled very good.
This steer looks really great though.
Thanks for sharing buddy.


----------



## Jonny

Just finished him on ryegrass, chicory and clover pasture. Don't really know the ins and outs of getting animals to marble but I'm thinking carbohydrates (grain) would be better than high protein pasture ( alfalfa).
The pasture above that I had him on was high protein, high ME green feed.


----------



## cowgirl12

What beautiful meat! Home raised cattle is the best, minus the actual butchering of course...


----------

